# Frozen Embryo Transfer tomorrow - cycle buddies gratefully received!



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am having my 3rd embryo transfer tomorrow morning, and I'm starting to feel incredibly nervous, but excited too!  I have recently had a fibroid removed, so hope that will help with implantation, as all our embryos have been blastocysts, so fingers crossed.   

If anyone else at a similar stage to me, and would like a cycle buddy to let off some steam to, then I am here!

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm having mine on Monday if all goes well. There's at least one other lady just had transfer on the cycle buddies fet thread pinned at the top of this section. 

I feel the same, nervous and excited. I know mine can implant but they think my mc was an embryo issue last time even though it was a top grade blast so I'm hoping the frostie I use will be better.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Incywincy, brilliant name by the way! Thanks for your reply, and best of luck for Monday! I have tried to distract myself all day, as I am really quite nervous now.  So Sorry to hear what a time you had last time, but like you say, at least you know they can implant, and with a great blastocyst am sure your chances will be really good.  Do you have any more frozen at all?  I don't know about you, but I find it really odd to think of them in a freezer at the clinic, all pretty surreal really.

Let's hope I don't burst in to tears just before the transfer like I did the first time! Very embarrassing!

Take care xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they've seen it all so a few tears won't faze them, it's a very emotional process and et is as close as you get to a moment of conception so I think crying is allowed! Hopefully with the fibroid removed this will be your lucky cycle, lots of space for a little oneto bburrow in. 

I have two frozen but am only putting one back, so we'll try the better one first and hope it defrosts okay. That's my main fear to behonest, that neither will thaw well enough. I don't find it wweird that they're frozen in storage actually, I feel quite detached from them. I'm quite a pragmatic person and I see them more as the means to achieving pregnancy rather than mini babies as other women seem to view them. Like with my mc I grieved the loss of the pregnancy itself not the child I was growing. Strange! Perhaps it's a form of self preservation. 

I won't be around much tomorrow so I will wish you luck now. Are you having one or two put back? Either way, I hope it goes well and if you get emotional don't worry, it just shows how much you want this.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Incywincy,

Well, we have a little 6 day embie on board! 😄 Such a strange feeling I must say, definitely a good one though. My appointment was at 10.30, and didn't go in until 11.15, so was crossing my legs like nobody's business!  All went well though, and the consultant we saw was nice. Did I read that you are at care manchester? So am I! What are the chances!?  Our little embie had started to hatch, and had 100% success on the thaw, with no loss of cells, so these are all good signs.  I have been asleep for a couple of hours this afternoon, as always get so tired afterwards, don't know about you? I've had quite a bit of pulling and tugging on the left side of my womb in last couple of hours, so fingers crossed its trying to implant! 

How are you feeling about Monday? I'm sure all will go well for you, we were really impressed with the nurses etc at care today.  I'll be thinking of you on Monday, and let me know how it goes xxxx

Good luck! Xxxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

How weird that you're at Care Manc too!  And I was nearly in for ET today myself.  My LH surge meant that Sunday was the optimal day for transfer and I was told if that was the case I'd have a Saturday transfer, but they put me in Monday instead I think because by the time it's thawed it will be a day older.  So we could have been in at the same time.  

I know what you mean about crossing legs - for my last transfer I had a FULL bladder, I overestimated how much water I had to drink.  They told me they were running 15 minutes late but it ended up being over an hour.  I had to keep going to the toilet and part releasing, just letting a bit out - that was a test of the old pelvic floor muscles I tell you!  Not making that mistake on Monday.

That sounds like a strong embie you've got there, thawed perfectly and starting to develop.  What are you planning to do in the 2ww?  I'm on holiday so I'm going to rest as much as possible for the first week, then once the dates for being tempted to test early come, I'm going to visit my mum for a few days as a distraction.  I won't want to test there away from my DW so it hopefully will stop me testing too early.  Hopefully.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

hi ladies, sorry to jump in, but im having transfer on monday too
were at MFS and its our first transfer so am bloody petrified!! dont know what to expect really
we have got 3 day 6 blasts frozen and have been told they thaw them out one at a time, so if first one looks good, they will use that and we still have 2 ffrozen (which am hoping is what happens!!)
have taken the two weeks off work coz job is quite stressful and dont want that to have any impact on it

hope your doing ok vader, and hoping your little embie sticks!! xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Kimbokoo, the actual transfer itself is pretty easy.  You need a full bladder which makes it uncomfortable but I didn't find the transfer hurt.  It's similar to an IUI if you've ever had one of them.  They use a speculum to keep you open which again is uncomfortable but not usually painful.  Then they use a fine catheter to pass the embryo through your cervix which I found tickled slightly then didn't feel it at all.  You can get cramps afterwards and slight spotting but shouldn't be any major pain.

The scary part for me is the thawing.  I've got two day 5 ones, though the second is a late day 5/early day 6 and I'm worried about them not thawing and being left with nothing.  I've been told they have a very good chance of thawing but there's always the chance they won't.

Nice to have a couple of people going through it at the same time!  I've stayed away from the main bi-monthly cycle buddies thread this time as it's just too big and I can't keep up.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

never had an IUI and think im starting to get worked up about having a full bladder lol!!!
i have IBS so always needing the loo so not looking forward to that!

I am really worried about the thawing too, keep thinking what if none of them thaw out ok or they have to thaw out all 3 of them and then it doesnt leave us a frozen one??
the worrying just doesnt stop does it!!!

do you see it on a screen when they put the embryo back?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

They showed me a picture of the embryo under microscope and printed off  a copy at my request.  But when you see them putting it back you can't see the embryo as it's too small.  I couldn't see the screen as a nurse was blocking my view, but my DW said it was the normal ultrasound screen and she saw a thin line which was the catheter go in then come back out, but the embryo is too small to show up at that magnification.

I'm not going with an insanely full bladder tomorrow, not after my experience last time!  I part-weed about 3 times while waiting to go in as they were delayed so much and when I got in I could barely hold it and they showed me it on the scanner - my bladder was so full it filled the entire screen!  They laughed at how I managed to get it that full.  Also, it was so full I could barely speak for holding it in!    When I had one of my IUIs it wasn't quite full so they just pressed down on my tummy, just above my pelvic bone, a bit to help with the angle or whatever it is they need to do.  So I would recommend just having a bit to drink, let yourself get to the point where you know you'll need the toilet soonish but not to bursting point.  Then if it's not full enough they'll just press down a little.

I'm sure you'll be okay, it is so much easier than egg collection and you've already done that bit twice.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi you two,

How are you both feeling today? I am fine thanks, am off work myself for the 6 week hols as am a teacher, which is great timing (for once!), but just means I have lots of time to ponder. My hubby is at the ashes today, so am chilling out on the sofa having a film fest.  Kimbokoo, don't worry about the transfer itself, it really is probably the least invasive thing you've had done, and like Incywincy said, it's exciting to see it on the screen beforehand and they give you a photo if you want one.  I can't stop looking at it actually, you can clearly see where it is hatching out, amazing really, cant stop touching my tum either! 😊 Incywincy, what time are you in in the morning? And yourself Kimbokoo? Best of luck to you both, have everything crossed for us all xxxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the reassurance vader, starting to get excited now i think!!!
transfer is booked for  2.30 so im sure tomorrow ill be a nervous wreck!! ha
ive save loads of stuff to watch on my sky plus to keep me going for the two weeks..........im sure ill get bored but would rather be bored than  stressed in work!

keepin my fingers crossed for you too hun, keep us updated xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm off to the clinic shortly, so good luck Kimbokoo! 

Will post properly this afternoon.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks incy! 
Good luck to you too, speak to u later xxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck ladies! Thinking of you both! X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Just had call from hospital....Said they taken one embryo out and its defrosted nicely and looks ok!!! Said they check it again in a couple of hours to see if its still looking good, if by a small chance it's not they will defrost another!
Fingers crossed it will still be ok later and if the worst happens we will still have two frosties!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello - can I join you ladies?  I am a little bit ahead of you though but not much   

Wishing Kimbokoo and Incywincy all the luck in the world for today - it is such a stressful time waiting for the defrost but you are nearly there now! 

x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks vader, hope you are well. 

Kimbokoo, that's good! I'm sure it'll continue to do well now & you'll have it back in no time now. Good luck for the procedure. 

Welcome vaudelin, how is your 2ww going? 

I've got one blast back in me now! The first one they defrosted was fine, 100% success. It's not top grade, but my last one was to grade and it failed so you can never tell really. Just spending the afternoon resting then going to take it easy for the rest of the week.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi girls, it really is great to know that there are others out there who know exactly how I feel, so thanks for sharing! Kimbokoo, great news about your embie, and best of luck for your transfer.  Incy, sounds like it all went very well, you get your feet up.  Vaudelin, how are you feeling? This 2ww business is sooooo hard! I have had a few sharp twinges on the left side, in exactly the same place, anyone else had this?  I did have twinges on the last 2 failed attempts, so trying not to assume much.  

Nipped to the Trafford centre earlier for an hour to try and distract myself, but there just seemed to be babies and baby stuff everywhere!  

Anyway, hope you are all relaxing, and feeling well x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

There should be a few of us PUPO now how exciting!

I am mega stressed to be honest.  Finding it so incredibly hard to relax   .  I do however have a wonderful reflexologist (she specialises in fertility) who is a also a reiki and yoga teacher and I am going to see her tomorrow just to do some deep breathing exercises and anything to help me calm down.  She really is an incredible person and I find just seeing her helps me loads  .

Thinking of you all on this difficult journey and       that this is our turn.

xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Vader - I forgot to say that our little frostie (Freddie) is also a blasto that defrosted 100% just like yours and started to divide before they put it back.  It's amazing to hear that you have a photo of yours - my clinic does not offer that - nature and science is mind blowing sometimes


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Vader, I can't remember if I had twinges last time, I think I did but they could have been as a result of EC, I felt the effects of that for quite a long time.  I know what you mean about baby stuff everywhere, every time I go to the supermarket there's bumps galore.  

Vaudelin, I hope your reflexologist helps you to destress a little.  Are you stressed because of the treatment or other stuff?  I'm not a stressy person most of the time, I get occasional big strops about things but they don't last long, so I'm managing to keep calm with treatment things.

Kimbokoo, hope it went well!

I've had a nice long nap this afternoon as I slept badly last night with the anticipation - like before Christmas!  The nurse this afternoon gave me a much more detailed post-ET talk than the previous one and she made a big thing about walking to increase the blood flow and drinking lots of liquids.  The only thing with walking is that I take my dog and she pulls a lot - do you think this will be okay?  If I take DW to hold the dog, we don't go as far as she's not as into the dog walking as I am.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well blast on board!!!!!

the first one they defrosted was ok for the transfer so we still got two frozen if it doesnt work (tho hopefully we wont need them for another couple of years!)

transfer was fien - bot uncomfortable but other than that it was fine.  they showed us the blast on a screen before they put it in which was weird coz its hard to imagine that little blob could be our baby!!

they said it had degenterated 20% but that was to be expected with the thawing out.

so gonna rest for a couple of days adn then try and get back to normal

how are you ladies doing?  incy how was your transfer today? xxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys can I join ye? Lying in bed now hoping and praying that my blastie survives the thaw in the morning as I'm booked in tomorrow at 12 for my transfer! This is my 3rd attempt. Had bfp's on my last 2 on days 9-11 and then they turned to negative. This time however I've had a scratch done and they are using the embryo glue which is a first. My blastie is a six day aa grade so fingers crossed and praying to all angels!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, how are we all this morning? Welcome Smilingangel and good luck for today, I am also on my 3rd attempt.  I have never heard of embryo glue before, how does that work? Amazing what they can do isn't it.  

I am off to acupuncture at 12.  What is everyone else up to? X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

morning!!!
yeah we had embryo glue as well, apparently they coat the embyro in it before they put it back?

well surprisingly feel fine today, not sure if thats a good thing or bad thing? to be honest feeling a bit concerned coz i dont feel any different and wondering if i should be??


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Good morning everyone!

I have heard of embryo glue but have never had it or been offered it.  I wonder what it is exactly?

Good luck to Smiling Angel for today   

Incywincy - I personally would like DW hold the dog for the first few days after transfer if she pulls a bit - your body has been poked and pulled around enough already I would say!  Gentle walking is good for blood though definitely - makes sense to me.

AFM - well I am just a naturally anxious person.  Don't really know why but my Mum is just the same and I am just like her.  I don't have any symptoms whatsoever which is very strange as Cyclogest usually gives me really bad cramps and terrible AF pain but this time nothing!  I guess I should be grateful for that   

Vadergath - I hope you enjoy your acupuncture.  I am a big believer in it but decided to have reflexology for this cycle just to try something different. 

   

to everyone x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say hello to Kimbokoo   

I am SO forgetful at the moment it is driving me slightly bonkers


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

thats me too!!!!

am sending myself crazY   reading up on stuff and my clinic has said there is nothing you can do from this stage - its either going to work or its not and if they had the answers they would be telling everyone!

i dont even feel the need to rest (tho i am determined not to move from the sofa), then i feel bad that i dont feel like that?

how have you found the acupuncture? its not something that i have ever wanted to do czo im a bit of a mardy!!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I totally agree.  The handout my clinic gave me actually says there is nothing you can do to affect the outcome and that having a bath or having intercourse will not make any difference.  They just told me not to do anything strenuous.  

I am not resting much either - I laid on the sofa all afternoon after transfer but unfortunately had to go to work the next day (but took it easy).  

Acupuncture has helped me enormously with my immune issues and it was interesting that when I had my immunes tested this year after not having any acupuncture I needed IVIG instead of ILs so basically, by not having acupuncture I incurred even more expense with my immune treatment!  So the acupuncture definitely kept my immune problems to a minimum. My acupuncturist was absolutely brilliant, specialising in fertility and immune issues and was also a bit like a counsellor


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't re-read the clinic's handout since my last transfer but I do remember it said no intercourse and no heavy housework (what a shame!).  I do think, like you say, it will happen if it happens but I know that if I do things like that and I get a BFN I will regret it so I will just take it easy for a few days in case.  I think I'll leave the dog holding to DW too, probably best, but I am going to do lots of walking as the clinic said it was good for blood flow.

They also said peppermint tea is good so I'm trying that, not my favourite thing by any means but it's not as gag-worthy as I expected.

I had embryoglue this time and last time but it wasn't offered, I had to request it.  It's relatively cheap in my clinic (£95) so I thought, might as well give myself the extra chance.  What's another £95 after the £1000+ I spent on transfer?  

Smiling Angel, you're probably on your way to your transfer now, hope it goes well - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, feel lik I've missed out on his embryo glue thing!?  Incy, did you just ask and the said yes or does it depend?

Acupuncture was nice, I have a great relationship with my acupuncturist, she is brilliant.

Anybody up to anything exciting today? X


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Both times I asked a day or two before transfer, when they called to arrange times for transfer and they checked with the embryologist and I was allowed, don't know if there's any criteria for it. They never offered it to me though. 

I'm having a boring day, nothing fun to report here!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Incywincy, Vaudelin, Vadergarth & Kimbokoo (jeez I hope I got you all!). So baby embie on board as of 12.45 this afternoon! Feel more positive this time. The transfer went really well. My 6 day blastie thawed out nicely and even started to increase which is all good. Then I had a different doctor this time do the transfer. He stressed that trying to relax was going to make it easier to put in the right place so I literally went into major relax drive and it worked! They used the glue which I have just found out is now standard on all transfers in my clinic since March. At the end of the transfer he kept the pressure going and didn't take the catheter out for a couple of minutes so unlike the last times it was much longer this time but a lot less uncomfortable. So its my 3rd and final blastie so fingers crossed it works! So 17 days from today I test - that is going o be a major long time. This time I am going to try and not test early as last 2 times I did and they were BFP's and then a few days later they wet BFN so am going to try and wait. Best of luck to all xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

PS have loads taped on Sky plus  - this is my first tie taking 2 weeks off so trying to be stress free!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Smiling Angel - big congrats on being PUPO!!!     .  Sounds like it all went really well. I am intrigued about this embryo glue though - I might have to Google it and find out exactly what it is.  

17 days until you can test - seriously?!  Wow mine is only 11 days and I have a 6 day blastie onboard as well.  It's funny how the clinics vary so much isn't it.  

Good morning to everyone else.  Hope you are all OK and not going too   ! x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well i am officially going crazy    !!!! 


its only been 3 days after transfer and already i want to test!!  


im getting the odd twinge in my tummy but not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing?  havent stopped googling 'when is the earliest i can test' and as its my 30th birthday on friday i know im gonna want to do a test!  my official test date is 17th august but i know i wont be able to wait that long - im not a very patient person at the best of times!


this must be the worst part of IVF for me


how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

The paperwork I initially got sent said I wouldn't be able to test until 16 days after transfer, but I thought with a 5day blast that's 21dpo!  However, the date they've given me is 16 days minus the 5 for the blastie, so 11 for me.  I'm planning to test the day before.  To be honest, I want to test much earlier, but I decided to go and visit my mum on Sunday for a few days and that's when I'd like to start testing.  I don't want to test up there, away from DW.  It seemed like a great idea pre-transfer, to prevent early testing, but now I'm kicking myself for committing to it!

Smiling angel, lots to watch is a good thing, keep your mind off it.  I watched the first season of Wilfred with my last cycle.  I should have the second season to watch this time, but the PVR has started deleting things so I'm not sure if it's all there.    The recorder downstairs is full of crap that the step-kids have recorded like Honey Boo Boo and 90210, think I'd rather google 2ww symptoms for a week than watch that!

Kimbokoo, it is too early to test but the embryo should be implanting today so hopefully the twinges are good signs!  I have some twinges in my left side this morning too.  I'm pretty impatient too, which is why I'm regretting the mum-visiting plan!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Afternoon guys. Yes my clinic is always test 16 days after the first day of transfer so today is only counted as day 1. When I did my first FET I couldn't understand it either as when I was reading this forum loads of people go to test from day 9 onBu then I also did that and got BFP's and then when it came to day 16 I got BFN's. Getting your hopes up only to have them taken away is soul destroying. Having said that I will take each day as it comes I know I am going to find it very difficult not to test so we will see how we go! I'm eating pineapple also which I didn't do that last time. Jeez we really do try everything don't we!! He He!! 

My hubbie is bringing me home Downton Abbey which I have never seen and right now I am watching the Thorn Birds!! Have Hashville taped also so ill get stuck into that.  

Vaudelin - you also have a 6 day blastie? Oh great to have someone else with that. When is your test date? Are you guys on the 2ww forum also - its a good one as you end up going through this with a few others x


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you all have your feet up, and are nice and relaxed.  I've had a nice lunch with a friend, so was quite distracted for a couple of hours, which was great.  This is so tough isn't it!  I just keep seeing pregnant people everywhere I go, it really is torturous at times.  My test date is Tuesday 13th, and I'm frightened to death already.  I'm generally a worrier and a planner, like many of you I'm sure, so the complete lack of control during this whole period has been very hard to deal with.  But I guess it's character building if nothing else! 

Sending love to you all xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

You lucky people relaxing at home - I'm at work   .

I took two weeks off for my first two cycles and one week for the third.  This time I have only had one day off work - it's just the way it has worked out for some reason but I'm kinda happy with that and just trying to stay calm and relaxed as possible.  I don't have a stressful job generally so fingers crossed all is well "down there".  The weirdest thing just happened though - my boss wanted a cup of tea (he does ask from time to time unfortunately) so I went to the kitchen to find a spare mug and the one I picked up had someone's initials on - FET!  I have been in my job 5 years I didn't know we even had anyone in our office with those initials and how spooky that is the mug I picked up!  Kind of freaked me out and made me smile at the same time   

I don't really post on many threads but love reading them.

My OTD is 12 August   

I STILL don't have any symptoms whatsoever which is very bizarre as the Cyclogest alone normally gives me chronic AF pain.  

I think I am officially


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Sorry to gate crash 
Good luck to those of you currently on your 2WW or due to have a FET. Please could anyone inform me of the quality difference between a Day 5 and 6 FEt? I am due to do a FET soon with a 4AA, 4BA and 4BB

Any advice I would be grateful
Thanks
x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome Rome!  I don't know if there's any difference in quality, the 6 day one is just one day older and a bit more advanced.  It's usually starting to hatch whereas the 5 day one usually isn't at that stage yet.  Are yours 4 day old ones?  You've got some good graded embryos there, hopefully one or two will make for a successful FET for you!

I am really bored, and still ruminating about testing.  I ordered my tests from Amazon and they should be here between Saturday and Tuesday, I think.  If they don't come by Saturday, I'll be away when they arrive and temptation will be avoided.  If they arrive on Saturday I am going to have to have a serious chat with my willpower!

Vaudelin, that is really weird about the mug! 

Smiling Angel, that is such a long 2ww, especially with a 6day on board, you think they'd shorten it.  

Vadergarth, the lack of control is so frustrating!  Following all the planning and prep we've done for IVF then FET to just sit and wait and hope it happens without being able to monitor it is hard.  

I am going to take the dog out before I start really googling stuff and sending myself mad like I did yesterday.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi we went to blast and they did a very late 5 day transfer,called us the next day saying that the 3 remaining embryos were good to freeze-so I don't know if its a day 5 or day 6 embryo! This is my first Fet so all new to me!  How is everyone else getting on?  I'm doing the hidden c test before we do the Fet as I keep miscarrying and want to rule everything out xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All - How is everyone doing? So all of Thorn Birds watched and finding it very hard to relax. This is soooooo hard waiting. 

Vaudelin - that is mad about the cuppa - what are the chances?

Welcome Rome10. My clinic explained to me that there are slightly less chances with a 6 day than a 5 day. The reason is that it took 6 days for it to get to a blastocyst whereas a 5 day one got there in 5 days. Anyway I'm not focusing on that. When they thawed my 6 day blastie it already started to expand so its a good sign and I am doing all I can to be as positive as I can. You haven't gatecrashed this forum - the more the merrier and great to have the chats!

Happy implanting for everyone - try the pineapple - only food I have researched that helps with implantation - if they told me to hang from a tree I'm sure I'd do that also


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Rome, I assumed the 4 in your embies was the day i.e. 4BB- day 4 grade BB blast.  I think yours will still be counted as day 6 ones, though not entirely sure.  I've got one left in the freezer that is like that, it had to be given a bit longer to come on and is only graded a 3:3 which is the minimum grade they'd freeze.  What is the hidden c test?

Smiling Angel have you just binged watched all of the Thorn Birds?    I've never seen it.  I haven't watched much this time around, I find I'm needing something more interactive to keep me busy.  I've been dog walking but doing that alone is too much thinking time.  The dog doesn't really chat to me enough to distract me.


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha Incywincy! You're gas. Yes I have all the programmes to watch. Amazing how in the Thorn Birds the wife wants a baby so traps the husband into sleeping with her just one night and bam there you go - simple as - next she does it with a priest and bam there you go - preggers again - those situations drive me nuts 

I have Nashville and all of Downton to go so that's what I am doing in between little walks as someone said it helps blood low - might even have been you! I normally work 7 days a week as we have our own biz so I am finding it very difficult to relax. Any twinges with anyone today??


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

im like you incy - have watched my full box set of the ghost whisperer and now onto white collar!!!
went into town today to try an take my mind off things - which it did for a while
feeling a bit down today tho -  not sure if its all of the waiting or the fact im turning 30 tomorrow!!!
i havent had any twinges or anything today which im starting to panic about as well - so much so u had a sneeky cigarette (i know im terrible but was just stressing so much)

dont know how much longer i can wait without testing!!!!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

The walking thing probably was me, my clinic told me to.  I've been pottering around the house frequently then taking the dog out.  Probably not as much as I should be doing though.

Those situations drive me mad too!  As if it's that easy.  In a RL situation, my cousin said to me she's not desperate for marriage and kids yet, she'll decide later.  She's 36, all the women in our family started menopause in their early 40s, when does she think she's going to do this?!  People have unrealistic ideas about fertility.

I've got bad twinges today, when I stand up or move suddenly I get twinges in the left side.

Kimbokoo, one ciggie won't matter but try to resist having more!  

I'm trying so desperately not to test, I'm dying to go and buy a test for the morning, really hard to resist.  I'm only 3dp5dt today.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the welcome. I was told that they were already blastocysts before they were frozen - they wanted to make sure they carried on growing before they decided to freeze them. It is very worrying all this!! Hope everyone is OK
The Hidden C is the test they do on your period blood to ensure you dont carry the chlamydia infection which can sometimes go unnoticed during a normal swob test 
xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Incy - my twinges are in my left side also - they feel like a stitch! Night all embies xx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

oh see my twinges are on the right!!!!

god im going crazy!!

do ya think thats where they may have positioned the embie


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Rome, mine were blasts before they were frozen too!  they told us we had 13 fertilised and as we had so many, they let them grow and see which make it tp blast which is supposed to give them a better chance in the womb apparently?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine are stitch-like too and sometimes a general acheyness in the area.  I try to put it down to progesterone but I do kind of hope the one-sided twinges are where the embryo is implanting.

Rome, I didn't realise chlamydia can still go undetected.  I can't remember how they tested for mine, I know it wasn't with period blood but I was an egg sharer so I think they would have made fairly sure I didn't have it.  Hope it comes back clear for you, though in some ways at least a positive test would be a step towards an explanation.

I'm having a doubting day today, I've been mostly optimistic about it so far but I can really see it not working today.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
I have heard that the Greek Hidden C test can rule out things. I am trying to rule out as many things as possible to get a BFP! 
so far I can get pregnant - just cant keep them  

Yes - mine were already blasts when they were frozen -all I can do is   for a miracle!!


Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all, sounds like lots of us are having twinges/pains.  I was nearly sick this morning, as felt so rough, and now have really painful cramps.  😞  It's probably the pessaries, so I'm trying not to read too much in to it.  This weekend is going to be so hard.  Who has the earliest test date?  I'm not sure I'm going to be able to wait until Tuesday, but am going to try.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I have had one or two twinges on the left hand side but that is it!  Apart from that zilch nada nothing!  Feel completely normal which is freaking me out!

I test on Monday - I'm not testing early so will definitely wait to test on Monday.

Anybody got any nice plans for the weekend?  I will mainly be at home with my feet up watching the world athletics championships   

x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not due to test until Friday but am starting at the weekend.  I went almost insane yesterday through not testing, now I've decided to test at the weekend I feel calmer, though now I am expecting a BFN.  But I prefer this to the way I was yesterday.


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

And...


A VERY HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY TO KIMBOKOO!!!!

     
 

Hope you have a wonderful day 

xxxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Oooh yeah!  Happy Birthday Kimbokoo!  The dirty thirties aren't that bad, I promise!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Kimbokoo!!!  Hope you get spoiled rotten! Xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww thank you!!!!!     


well it didnt start off great - couldnt sleep at all so didnt go to bed til 5am and then my phone was going off like a mad man with birthday texts so have had about 2hours sleep and feel crappy!!!


Im the same - i feel totally normal!!! had no cramps or twinges for last coupld of days, no spotting, nothing!  my date isnt until a week on saturday and there is no way on this earth i will be waiting until then!!!


have got a wedding to go to tomorrow which will take my mind of it a bit but with no alcohol passing these lips, i dont know how long i will last there!!! am dying to test but dont know when is too early to tell - what ya think?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Kimbokoo, sorry that you are so tired, hope your day improves.

They say that 11dpo is about when you can first start detecting HCG.  Last cycle, I got a very,very faint positive 5dp5dt (so 10dpo) but it was so faint i couldn't trust it.  I got a faint but sure one the next day and then after that they just got stronger.  The equivalent day for me this time is tomorrow, so I might use the one cheapie I found in the drawer tomorrow and try a FRER on Sunday.  I was going to hold out but have decided I can't and it's less stressful to just plan to test rather than drive myself mad insisting on holding out.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Incy how do you work out the days??
Mine is a 6-day blast and I had transfer on Monday do what day does that make me??


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

It's 4 days since Monday so you're 4days past a 6 day transfer, so 4dp6dt, so you're the equivalent of 10 days past ovulation.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for that!
so if i was going to get a positive, when would the earliest be it would show up do ya think?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I reckon you have a chance tomorrow, but think first, if it's negative, how will you feel? A negative tomorrow only means it hasn't shown up yet but if it will depress you don't do it!

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11

Have a look at this, but do bear in mind that some of those tests will be taken by women who don't accurately know when they ovulated. And some entries are quite clearly inaccurate, if you look at the stats for 1 or 2 days after ovulation some women reported a positive test when it is medically impossible for that egg to have ovulated, fertilised, implanted and put enough HCG into the bloodstream!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Dooooooonnnnnnnnnntttttttttttt TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Refrain from testing is my twopence worth guys! My fresh cycle I tested 6dp5dt and got a BFP, same day 7-11 then day 12 and onwards A BFN. On my frozen cycle I tested the exact same and got the exact same results even though I had no HCG trigger so it wasn't through drugs - I actually had high levels of HCG - Clear Blue test on all those occasions said 1-2 weeks pregnant, First response said pregnant and the cheapies said pregnant. Then again day 12 nada BFN! I know it is really hard but I am really going to try and not test too early. Kimbookoo I am only 1 day behind you as I am 3dp6dt and my official test date is Aug 22nd but my first test date will be Sunday 18th - that's day 12 for me (12dp6dt) so I'm really hoping I can hang on that long. 

Happy Birthday Kimbookoo. 

I had quite bad pains during the night for about 10mins so I hope that might have been the start of implantation - nothing really today. Loads of visitors this morning so it was great to pass a few hours not thinking about everything xx

PS Really like that this forum is nice and small - looks like I am the furthest behind you guys just hoping it will be soooo lucky for us all xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree about trying not to test too early, we have done it both times and it is soul destroying, but the agony of waiting is also pretty unbearable, think we deserve a medal!  Well, I wasn't having any symptoms at all until a few hours ago, when started with lots of cramps (had to go to bed) and nausea.  Feel bit better now but hard not to get my hopes up.  Had cramping the last 2 times, so doesn't necessarily mean anything.  Am constantly symptom spotting now like a woman possessed, anyone else going slowly mental!  

Xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes Vadergarth - mental is an understatment! I am analysing the tissue and my knickers like there is no tomorrow but no pinky spotting or anything for that matter although plenty of people get no implantation spotting so it doesn't freak me out too much!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

OK guys - have a question and now need ye to stop me freaking out! I decided to go for one of my little walks and I was 1 minute down the road and felt lie something was coming out of me. I came back straight away and wiped and a big gulp of white mucus (so sorry about the TMI) away - actually had to do that twice. I'm fairly sure its the progesterone that I am inserting twice a day but do you think its my body saying we don't need that anymore as baby embie is gone? You see this happened o me last time and up till that day I had BFP's and the after the mucus coming out I got BFN's. Anyone else this happen to? Sorry about the descriptions!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Smiling angel, I get this really bright white stuff, pretty much the colour of the progesterone, but it's actually just the carrier material coming out.  The pessary isn't all progesterone, it's some sort of paraffin/vaseline-type substance and once the prog is absorbed that white stuff can come back out.  It doesn't mean you're not absorbing the prog any more, that is still going in, don't worry.  I know this because someone else had this worry before i started my IVF and she phoned her clinic & they told her.  

Vadergarth, I'm going mad too, though trying not to.  I've had some nausea today and it was worse after my peppermint tea which is meant to calm it but I'm trying not to look too much into it.  The twinges have settled down now too, haven't really had much today.

As for not testing, I know what you're saying Smiling Angel but I don't think I can help myself!  If I get a BFP I will worry that it won't stick, but I will worry about that anyway, even after OTD so I'm prepared to risk it.  I'm prepared to risk a BFN as I can tell myself it's too early.  But I'm finding it worse not doing anything at all.


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

So it's official - I think we have all gone      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

I have had a couple of twinges today and 5 mins of AF cramps.  Really don't know what to make of it all but really want to hold out until test day because I will just have to do another test on test day no matter what for my clinic.  Saying, that I think I have a couple of spare tests at home - oh no.....


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah incy im feeling the same - if its a BFN ill convince myself its too early but if it was a BFP it would give me a bit of hope and i too wouldnt stop worrying until well afetr the official test date.  i just know i havent got the patience to wait another week.
i bought a couple of cheap tests from quality save that i will prob use so would prob blame a BFN on those too!!!

no sympotoms at all for me today apart from lots of hot flushes! as were on a natural cycle im not on any pessaries so cant blame any discharges on that - have had a slight white one but nothing major. 

i do remember when i got pregnant naturally years ago that i did have an implantation bleed (tho i didnt know thats what was at the time) adn i thought i was coming on my period but it never came so now looking back at that and not having any spotting or anything is sending me mad at the moment!!!!

angel try not to worry too much - and this is coming from the worlds worst worrier at the moment!!!!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Incywincy - since I've posted I've read loads and seems you are right - all part of the process. I just didn't have any on my first fresh cycle. 

So it seems a couple of ye are testing - I'm sure i won't last as long as I say I will but I will try. Let us know how ye get on x

Think I will head to the shop for some munchies!


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well feeling a but crap today - woke up with what felt like bad period pain, have still had no bleeding or spotting, just the odd headache and hot flushes but today was the first day i had a proper period like pain - do you think its bad news
test date still isnt for another week (tho i did do a test this morning and its was negative) - am panicking coz the clinit said if its not gonna work, i would usually have a period between 7-10 days and with it being 6 days today im really starting to think this might not be our time?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Kimbokoo, pain can be good or bad signs.  It can be period pain but it can also be early pregnancy pain, so it's difficult to say and as hard as it is, try not to worry about it.  Many women say they feel like AF is imminent and then get a positive test.  Take your negative with a pinch of salt too, it's early and there's a chance a line would have shown up but there's also a chance it won't show up until OTD.  Some women have even had BFNs on OTD and then got one later.

It's all a horrible guessing game at this stage.

I too have period pains today, they're more central aches than the earlier left sided sharp twinges that I had.  I don't think it's AF as I'm on pessaries which delays AF but I am putting it down to the pessaries as they're terrible tricksters.

I am finding it hard now though, I am going to test tomorrow and I almost feel like going to be now to make tomorrow happen!  I stayed up late last night but was awake by 7, thinking about things and being anxious not to miss the postman (tests arrived!).  As soon as I open my eyes, my mind starts racing and I just can't sleep for thinking about all the what ifs.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

That's exactly how I feel incy!!! The night before was up til 5am just thinking all sorts about it working, not working etc and the same last night too!!
I know not to take the negative too seriously as there's still
Another week to go, but added with the pains it it making me doubt whether its worked , tho I don't regret doing the test, if u know what I mean!!
I think I have tried to be so positive about it this time, that I haven't really thought about it not working!
And I know everyone is different but coz u see so many people get a positive at this stage, it's just frustrating now!!! Xx

Hope all you other ladies are ok today xxx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't let the pains make you doubt it, it might be positive changes, you get pains like that off and on in pregnancy so it's just as likely to be a good sign as bad.

Try to stay positive, I know it's hard.  Yesterday I was rather pessimistic but I'm optimistic again today, seem to swing from one to the other!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Guys. Its gas how we all think. I'm worried I don't have pains but then some of us worry that we have! I suppose I'm not worried as I know it couldn't be a period as I am on progesterone and estrogen so my period won't come (hopefully for 9 months) until I am finished the pessaries and tablets. Still have loads of the horrible white stuff coming out but my clinic called to day to say it is perfectly normal Thank God!
I can't believe today is only 4dp6dt and I've another 12 to go its soooooo long.

I'm actually sleeping great apart from loads of loo trips probably as I am drinking so much water. I'm sleeping so soundly. I've had loads of visitors which is great as that is keeping my mind off things. Anyway hope you are all having a relaxing weekend and I will be praying for us  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 
I dont think you would be having pains so early on 
Everyone is different but it is very early to symptom check  -easier said than done!!
Hang in there - I think the fact that they thawed is such a positive sign xxxxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you have all managed to keep occupied this weekend, and are feeling ok.  I have had period like pains on and off for the last 2 days, like many of you, no idea what to think any more.  WE went to visit family on Saturday morning until today, which was a nice change, and distractor, and we slept on our new van that we are converting in to a camper this Summer, so all quite exciting on that front.  I am trying not to think too much about testing, as our test date is Tuesday, and want to wait until then if I possibly can, as last time we got a negative on our OTD, but then I didn't come on for a further 3 days, which was pure torture, and can see that happening again if it hasn't worked, so don't want to prolong the agony if that makes sense.  That doesn't sound very positive does it, but just self preservation I think.

How are we all feeling?  I am now being subjected to the Ashes on T.V., so will have to find something to distract me, or go for a nap! 

Hoping and praying we will all be blessed xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooo that sounds exciting vader!! Love camper vans! At least that has distracted you for the weekend.

I woke up with period like pains on Saturday that lasted about an hour, and then nothing, then this morning woke up and felt very sickly, I wasn't sick but just had the nauseous feeling! I'm like you, don't know whether to take it as a good thing or bad

We were at a wedding yesterday which was torture as I wasn't drinking but suppose it kept me occupied!

I wish my test date was Tuesday!!!! I admire you for not testing yet coz I know I won't have that willpower!!

Xxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys hope everyone is well. Well I was quite tired and down yesterday and the day was very long. Today however we went to lunch with my brother in law as it was his birthday and then my brother and his gf called over so kept nicely busy. Today I had a good few pains in my left side and like all of you don't know if its good or bad! Am trying to remain positive and dreaming (when I don't stop myself) of how amazing it would be to feel a baby grow in my belly..... Please let that happen for all of us! 
So vadergarth your big day is Tuesday and we will all be thinking of you. Well done for not testing. In 30mins I will be 6dp6dt so it's moving along!
Camper van sounds cool!


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, one of us had to break early and it was always going to be me as I'm so impatient! I tested yesterday with a FRER and got a line! It was light but definitely a positive. I'm using Internet cheapies too to check if it gets darker and today's test is darker. Obviously it's a little way off my otd (not until Friday!) so I'll take it one day at a time, though to be honest, after last cycle I'm going to worry all the way up until my scan. I'm not counting it as a proper bfp until otd. 

I don't want to encourage you all to do the same though, when the line took its time showing up, my heart was in my mouth, not a pleasant feeling. 

Kimbokoo, that nausea is hopefully a good sign! It is so hard not to read into every possible symptom. 

Hope you all have lots to do today, be it work or fun stuff, to keep you all occupied and pass the time quickly.


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well congratulations incy and i pray that it gets darker for you!  its got to be a good sign that there is a line there, i was tempted to test this morning but resisted and now regretting it!!!

keep us informed of whether it gets darker - sending you lots of positive energy xxxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Great news for you Incy, you must be over the moon.  Can't imagine what seeing that line must feel like.

Well I'm feeling pretty terrible to be honest, woke up with very bad period pains in the night and a taste in my mouth I only get right before I come on, so was distaught all night.  Decided to test early this morning, and it's negative.  Just feel completely empty inside, and angry all at the same time.  I know out date isn't until tomorrow, but I just know it hasn't worked.  I just don't know why it isn't working, and feel like I'm going to wake up from a really bad dream.  To make matters worse, after managed to drift off in night, I dreamt that I'd tested and it was a positive and was really confused when I woke up.

Anyway, sorry to depress everyone, but there it is.  Can't even face getting out of bed.

Fingers crossed for more success stories for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Incy!

Sadly it is a BFN for me today      

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

i feel exactly the same - i just have a feeling its not worked
ive decided im gonna test on wednesday with my otd being saturday but i just dont feel hopeful at all

so sorry to hear your negative Vaudelin - what are your plans now? will you do another FET?


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

So so sorry you had a negative result Vaudelin, sending a huge hug your way.  We all know how difficult and cruel all of this is, but it certainly has helped me today to think of us all going through this together.

Xxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone   

Vadergarth - I really hope so much that your BFN turns to a BFP tomorrow - you just never know until test day   

Not sure where we go from here.  I'm not sure if DH wants to try again as it upsets him so much seeing me so upset every time   .  I am hoping to talk him into another go next year   .  We have just booked a holiday to Orlando to help ease the pain a bit.

The pain is unbearable.  Only you ladies understand and I am grateful to have you all    xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Vaudelin I am so sorry about your negative - having had 2 of them I completely understand how you feel. I really hope you have your baby sometime real soon and I will say a little prayer for you tonight. 

Vadergarth - I am still hoping and wishing that by tomorrow that BFN will BFP and my thoughts are with you too xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

My test was negative this morning girls.  Feeling very numb, don't really know what to do with myself.  

Leaving the message on Care's answering machine is always awful, and haven't come on yet, so will probably have to keep testing for days (like last time), my body is very cruel.

Hope you are feeling a little better Vaudelin.  Good luck everyone else x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

awww so sorry Vader - i have a very strong feeling I will be saying the same on Saturday! and I am dreading ringing up MFS.

will you try again next month?


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Kimbokoo, the early test yesterday was actually worse than today, as knew it was going to be negative.  

We have 2 day 6's left, but that just feels like more torture to be honest at the mo.  Been reading up on adoption, as have such a feeling that's what we will do.  

X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah your the same as us, we have 2 day 6 left, ive made my mind up that if this doesnt work, i wont to go again next month, and the month after if needed.
im trying to get hubby round to putting the two of them back next month - the chances are the same but it would cost us less as w we e would only have to pay for one transfer if that makes sense, then if they dont work, were back to square one.
we just cannot afford to keep going and going, were already in debt!
ive thought about adoption but not sure if its for us - i sort of have the outlook that if i have a baby, i want it to be our baby and if thats not possible i would rather not have one - although if i could gurantee that we could adopt a small baby, i might have a different outlook - does that sound selfish??

i know what you mean about testing early - i have decided im gonna do a test tomorro and see how that goes - it sorts of gives you a bit of hope in a away coz you read about people getting negatives right up until their test date so on some level you think well mayb e that will happen for us

i am sending you really big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

It doesn't sound selfish at all, everyone is different.  I just want to be a mum, the idea of getting a dog has crossed my mind over the last day or two!  

Not really sure whether to tell our families or not, as only my best friend knew?

X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

you tell them if you want to and if you dont want to tell them dont - its your decision

all of my family know so i know it will be hard to tell them the outcome on saturday but at the same time its nice to have the support too

how is your hubby


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

He's ok, he doesn't really get upset, and just stays positive, which is good, but also adds to me feeling quite lonely in it all.  

We told our families the first time, as I needed the support, but felt it needed to be private after that, too much pressure for me.

Think I'm going to clean the house from top to bottom to try and take my mind of it.  How are you feeling? X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah my hubby is like that too, all the time he's been saying if it doesn't work it's ok, we still got another chance and surely one out if the three has got to work!! It's good he's like that I suppose coz I am a complete stress head!!! Ha

Just feel down, gutted for you and vaudelin, and also happy for incy, but at the same time incys positive is hard for me as she is only a day behind me and already has a faint line, which is one of the reasons I'm thinking its not worked for us


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Try to stay positive hon, statistically some of us were always gping to get a negative this time, but that means there are some of us that will get positives too.  Keep the faith.  Xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry guys about the BFN's. I know how it feels but each of us go through it differently and no matter how different its all ****. The first time it happened myself and my hubby sat outside all day talking and drinking very good white wine - me crying continuously! The second time I had planned that I would be on holidays for the test date so I didn't even cry as I pushed it to the back of my mind and had something great to look forward to and then always thought - well at least I have 1 left. Now I am on my last one - i have no holiday planned for test date and not sure how I will react if it is negative. I'm really trying not to test early as you know my last 2 all tested BFP's for a few days and then went to BFN's and I don't want that again - I also don't want to see a BFN. Having said that I will test on day 12 even though I am not supposed to test till day 16. I think at day 12 the answer would be fairly accurate - do  you think? I'm 6dp6dt today. 

I pray that we will all become mum's at some stage. I have the adoption papers filled out. Apparently at this age (37) I will still get a baby which would be fantastic but it takes 5 years here in Ireland - does it take that long in the UK. My hubbie sometimes says - 'do we really want to spend all of the years of our marriage (6 years) trying for a baby and not living life. Sometimes I really think he is right....then other days I watch each of my 8 friends with all their babies and I want to curl up ad cry!

Fingers crossed for us all on this path xx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

When is ur test date angel??

Ya know what ur hubby is right, we do spend all of our lives trying for this and we do sort of forget how short life is and it's for living to the best we know.


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

My test date is Aug 22nd (16 day wait) but I am going to test this Sunday as I'll be 12dp6dt so I reckon whatever the result is on tha day will be a pretty good indication!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

My poor hubby is on his way home early as I was rather hysterical on phone earlier, feel like a nut job today to be honest.  The clinic haven't called me back either since I left my msg this morning, which I think is pretty terrible, this happened last time too.  :-( X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hang in there Vadergarth xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you all and    for some BFPs on this thread.

xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well i did a first response test this morning and it was a BFN!!
i know its still a few days before my OTD but just know that its not our time - surely if its worked we would know at this stage and using a FR test that would pick it up by now if it had worked


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Vadergarth and vaudelin, so sorry to hear about your bfns.   It is hard to know what to do next straight after a bfn so take some time to grieve this before making any concrete decisions.

Kimbokoo, don't give up hope, you're not out yet. Some people don't get early lines, it doesn't mean anything. Last time I got strong early lines, which continued to get stronger right up until my scan when it was found that I was carrying an empty sac. I couldn't belive that an empty sac could give such great test results and make me feel as sick as I did. Hang on until otd, I really hope that line comes up for you. 

Smiling angel, good luck for your planned testing date. I think you're a saint, never mind an angel, for holding out so long!


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah still got a bit of hope but in my heart of hearts i just know its not worked!
we still got 2 blasts frozen so will go again next month and the big decision will be whether to get the one or both put back i think - what do you think

how are u feeling incy??


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Would you mind twins? If you don't I'd consider two put back, cheaper! I wouldn't personally but we don't have room or money for twins. They'd be very cute though! It's instant siblings so if they both took you'd not feel going through ivf again necessary just to get a sibling. 

I feel okay, excited sometimes but quite cautious after my miscarriage earlier in the year. I don't think I'll relax until after the scan. I haven't booked that yet as my clinic just tell you to phone back on otd. I know I'll have to wait until September though, so on another wait now!


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

I would actually love twins!!!
My view on it is that there's as much chance of it working if one or two is put back so were not decreasing our chances but like you say, it would be cheaper too and if twins came it would be a blessing and if only one stuck we would still have a baby??
Hubby seems to be keen in only putting one back more for the reason that there's as much chance with one or two so why waste a chance??
I know he will go with whatever I want but want it to be a joint decision??

Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you on Friday and after that and pray that u have the perfect pregnancy!! Am very jealous but very happy for you!! 

Keep us informed and if by some miracle we were to get a positive on Saturday ill let you know!! Xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I understand your husband's point of view, one or two are similar success rates so if you have two put back and it's a BFN you might feel like you wasted a second chance.  Perhaps look at it from a financial point of view - if you can afford to do two more transfers then do two SETs.  If money is getting tight, do DET.  There's so many pros and cons to both ways it might be a case of listing them and weighing it up that way.

Thank you for the good wishes, I know it's hard when you're on a thread and other people get good news and you don't (though you've still got time!).  I hope that Saturday changes things for you but if not, that you and DH manage to make a decision together that you're happy with.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

How is everyone today? I feel much brighter today somehow, went to get my hair done to cheer me up, which helped.  Hope everyone is coping ok, would be great to hear some good news on here.  It's my wedding anniversary on Sunday (6 yrs), so going to try and focus on what I have with him, and not what I don't have, easier said than done, but am going to try.

Much love xxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Have a fantastic anniversary Vadergarth. I was 6 years married at the beginning of July! I'm not feeling too positive today but not too negative either.Tomorrow is day 10 and think I will test on day 12. Sent in my adoption papers today so I'm excited about that xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow adoption papers, I've been reading up a lot about it too.  Are you trying to keep busy?  My parents are coming over tomorrow to visit, which I'm looking forward to, but always get so uptight when they try to give me advice.

Anyway, have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

have a lovely anniversary vader - ours is on tuesday!! we been together 10 years and married for 2!

well went trafford centre yesterday to keep busy with my mum - ended up crying while having a coffee!!! think im just trying to prepare myself for the negative on saturday and weighing up our options on what to do next -  its just quite frustrating when people tell you it will be fine and it will happen - errr hello what if it doesnt!!!! i know mums are bias but there are plenty of people who go through life not being able to have a family and just coz im her daughter doesnt mean it wont happen to me! i know she means well its just like a bit of false hope sometimes!  

sorry for the rant, but think i needed to get it off my chest - hope you ladies are all ok too xxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean about adhice from mums.  Up until about 2 years ago my mum used to call me up when I was due on and ask me directly 'have you come on yet?'!!!! Unbelievable I know, and I did end up falling out with her about it, but I know if comes from a place of concern.  At least all of the 'relax and it will happen' comments have now stopped, like you it's now just 'it may take longer thats's all.'  Let's be honest, there is nothing that they can say that helps.  

How are we all doing today? X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Doing ok. Dropped in my adoption papers yesterday so I actually feel a small weight off my shoulders with the papers going in unless we get refused of course!!

Still waiting and hoping xx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well BFN for me today!

plucking up the courage to ring clinic and see how long i last before becoming hysterical lol


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Kimbokoo, sending you huge hugs.  We all know how horrendous it feels on here, so we are here to listen and support you.  Give yourself some time to process things, and let yourself feel how you feel. 

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi girls. Bad news for me also. Tested bfp yesterday and bfn today so at this stage I'd say its fairly accurate 11dp6dt. Very sad like us all but will dust myself off and see what the future brings. My test date is Thursday so I'm going to stay on the meds for a couple of days just in case God decides to grant a miracle xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so so sorry Kimbokoo.   


Smiling Angel - you just never know - it is still a bit early    x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

HI ladies, how we all doing

Angel, is it your OTD today?? Keeping fingers crossed for you?

Well i am still waiting for AF to arrive - currently 5 days late (was due on saturday 17th)!!!
We have decided that when she does eventually show her face, we are going to request treatment again.
We have got 2 blasts in the freezer and we are going to have them both put back (hoping that they both thaw ok).
Theres a bit of pressure on it as its our last two embies, so in effect its our last go for a long long time.  We worked out that we wouldnt be able to afford it all again until at least  years - and even then it would be topping up our loan lol! So going all or nothing and then if it did fail again, would just have to get our head round that.

How are you Vader and Vaud?  Hope you are all coping with the rollercoaster xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Kimbokoo - my AF was quite late this time and very light for some reason.  Not what I was expecting!

How wonderful you have two little frosties in the freezer waiting for you.  I would definitely have both put back if it were me.

We don't have any frosties or any money so not sure what is next for us.  I haven't discussed it with DH yet and will leave it that way for now.  Who knows we may just win the Lottery   !

I feel surprisingly OK.  Not sure if I am in denial or just numb from it all.  I actually feel quite happy and positive which doesn't make any sense at all as this BFN is just the worse possible news.  Maybe deep down I always knew it just wasn't meant to be.  Anyway, never say never.  I am going to save every penny I have and maybe persuade DH next year to have one more roll of the dice.

Have been thinking of you all and wishing you every success in the world for the future.   

xxxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, how are we all feeling? Hope you are all ok.  My period was 5 days late too, was like torture and it arrived on our anniversary! What a nice gift! Well, we have booked a review appt at Care for the end of Sept to try and start again reasonably quickly, and try our luck with our last 2.  We are talking more and more about adoption, and don't feel as sad about things.  Anyway, we are on our first camping holiday in our new camper, currently at foot of Ben Nevis! Such a journey to get here, but it's beautiful, and good for the soul.

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

awww glad you feel better vader! 
well my period still hasnt arrived - now 8 days late grrrrrrrrrrrrr got a bit of spotting on friday and since then nothing!
not feeling as anxious about the next FET for some reason - think i will be a stress head when we actually start it but for now i feel ok about it
going out today and having my first alcoholic drink in about 7 weeks - and im going to get very drunk lol!!!!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

You enjoy yourself Kimbokoo!  We deserve it!  X


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

well had a great nigth/day out and even better coz i didnt have a hangover the next day!!!

AF finally arrived today 12 days late, so have reqyested treatment for this month and having our last two blasts put back. bit nervous as we know its our last chance so praying like mad that it works!!!

how are you ladies doing? xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay for no hangover!  I had a serious amount of red wine on Saturday night but I knew when to stop as my body just didn't want any more so I JUST about got away with no hangover on Sunday   

Wow - I can't believe you are going again this month Kimbokoo - so brave!  

Wishing you loads of luck - please keep us updated on how you are getting on.

x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Brave ............No...............Impatient...Yes!!!

I couldnt wait knowing I have two frosties waiting to be used so would prefer to give it our shot now so we can get our head round things if it doesnt work and if it does work (praying it will) then could enjoy Crimbo knowing it will be the last we have as a couple!!!

What are your plans Vaud? xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Let's hope that both those little frosties will implant and you will have twinnies! (That is what I would want anyway)   

No plans at the moment for us.  We don't have any more frosties so will have to start all over again with another donor.  Money is very tight so I just don't know.  BUT - I had the most unbelievable and unexpected offer of eggs from a friend of a friend on Saturday whom I have met only once.  She is currently pregnant with twins from IVF on her third attempt.  I was blown away.  Not sure how serious she is but hopefully the option will be there after she has given birth.  Some people are just beyond amazing aren't they?   

When will you start Kimbokoo?

xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW what a lovely offer that is! I honestly admire people who do that! At least its another option for you to explore hopefully!

know what you mean about starting again - thats why we have said this will be our last chance coz financially we couldnt afford to do it again, and im not sure emotionally if i would be strong enough with no gurantees!

I would absolutley love twinnies but at this moment in time am praying for just one to stick! and if we were lucky enough, twins would just be the best thing ever!

had a call from the hospital today to start my ovulation kits on friday so the rest is just up to my blummin body!!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Kimbokoo just wondering how you are doing?  x


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

im bloody frustrated lol!!!!

Im currently on day 20 and still havent ovulated!!!!

Spoke to the clinic at weekend and they have told me to carry on testing until tomorrow and if nothing, will probably have to leave it this month!
In one way im ok about it as me and hubby are off to blackpool next tuesday for a few days so if i was to ovulate tomorrow, they would prob want to put it back the following wednesday and i would be in blackpool. and dont really want to interfere with my hols as i need a few days break to be honest!
so its looking like next month now - tho I am a bit worried now as to why i havent ovulated this month

how are you doing? xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Vaudelin/Kimbokoo, how are you both doing?  How frustrating for you Kimbokoo, but at least if you don't go ahead this month you can have a nice few days away (and a sneaky wine should you wish!).  

Having a bit of a down day today, due on any day, so just hormonal I think.  We have our review appt on 30th, so will see where we go from there.

Big hugs to you both, let me know how things are going xxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't you mean a sneaky bottle of wine lol!!!! 

Ahhh big hugs vader! We all get days like that but think its even worse when deep down even doing ivf were still all hoping that period doesn't come!!

Keep us informed of your appt! What are your plans now vader? Xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

I know, was convincing myself I might be having implantation bleed instead of onset of period, ridiculous.  Am sat here watching the midwives too, which is probably not the best thing to be watching, but just can't help it! Am I weird? 

We are planning to start again on next cycle after appt, so probably get one cycle in just before Xmas I think.  Then final one in jan if not successful to try and get it over with.  

Big hugs xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi to you both!

Sorry to hear about your body playing up Kimbokoo - maybe you should just take a break this month and enjoy that BOTTLE of wine!  So typical that you haven't ovulated when you want to!  What kind of tests are you using?  I find the only real accurate ones are the digital ones.

Vadergarth - not long until your review appointment.  Any idea what they are going to say?  I hope AF stays away   .  

No news for me - I am hoping that DH will agree to another go next year - we have to save up first though as are now totally broke.  My immunes cost a fortune so I have to add at least £4K onto every cycle unfortunately...


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I cannot actually believe I am typing this, but I have the most amazing news..I am pregnant!       I still can't believe I can actually say those words, I am in utter shock.  I have been waiting for my period to arrive this month, and am on day 39, which is very long for me, as the longest I've been is 34 days.  I honestly just thought my body was just being really weird, as I have had lots of spotting and lots of period style pain, so thought I'd do a test this morning just to rule it out (completely not thinking AT ALL that I could be pregnant), and there it was, 2 lines!  5 tests later, I still can't believe it, and feel utterly overwhelmed, can't stop crying.  I had to go to work straight away, and have been convincing myself all day that I had dodgy tests (as they were cheap ones), but just done a clear blue one and it says 3+ weeks.  Can't believe it.  Our review appointment to decide on our next cycle was booked in for MOnday, and this has happened naturally, so shocked.  I just called Care to ask about what to do now, and they are calling me back.  

Love to you all!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

That's is wonderful news!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

wow vader, congratulations!!!!!!
thats amazing news - bet you will be in shock for a while!
have you rang the clinic yet?
did it happen with the ivf or happened natuarally?


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks very much to you both.  Still in utter shock and feel like this cant possibly be happening to me.  It happened naturally, which is just unbelievable.  I called care as were due our review appt on Monday, and thy basically released me from their care and said contact the gp, which I was pretty disappointed with.  So we contacted dr nardo at gynae health, who has done all my surgery (and is amazing), and we are going to see him on Monday night to get some advice.  Just hope it sticks, as anything can happen, just trying to keep a lid on excitement but also stay positive.  How r u? Xxxxxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

sometimes the drugs spur things on in my opinion - when we had our first round of ivf 5 years ago, i got caught pregnant natuarally a month later and i swear it must have been summat to do with the drugs coz we had nothing before and nothing since!!!
good luck at ur appt on monday - it is a bit insensitive of care tho!

im not bad, got back from blackpool today - had a lovely few days not thinking about stuff and now were back its onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Vader amazing and wonderful news!       

xxxx


----------



## kimbokoo (Sep 4, 2008)

how did your appt go Vader? xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! We have an appt at 7.15 tonight, so hoping he may do a scan, but no idea if that's poss yet.  With me being mega late on my period, reckon that would make me 6 weeks today, but will just be nice whatever to get some medical reassurance.  I have been the moodiest wife ever last few days and am exhausted, but all good signs I hope.  Will let you know how we get on.  Thanks for thinking of me! Xxx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,
Just got back from hospital, feeling very stressed now.  Doc was talking us through all the risks, and possibility of it being ectopic, or not enough blood supply having had surgery so recently. Scan booked in for next wed night to see if it's implanted in the right place.  So scared.  Going to get praying like the clappers now.

Love to you all! Xxxxxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Vadergarth any news?? You won't believe this either but I was on this thread with you girls also and I have just found out I am pregnant!! I had my chemical pregnancy 3rd week in Augyst (when I stopped posting) and DH and I just started to relax, decide to wait until next Jan to start, went in a holiday and drank a zillion litres of wine only to find out last Tuesday that we are pregnant! Like Vadergarth doc thought I was 6 weeks but when I went for my scan they couldn't see anything. They thought it was ectopic or extremely early it that if lost it. They did a HCG test and my bloods were 121 making it 4 weeks not six. I have my repeat bloods tomorrow so hopefully the HCG has risen. I'm spotting and AF cramps just like Vadegarth but apparently it's normal enough. I really hope all ok with you Vadergarth? Xx


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi smiling angel, amazing news for you, congratulations!!!  I still can't believe it, but all seems ok so far for me, cramps have calmed down a bit, just going to toilet all the time.  Got my early scan on Tuesday night now, just scared that it might not be good news, but I guess there's nothing I can do about that, so jut trying to say positive.  I think I had my frost craving the other day, I had 3 packets of quavers one after the other! Crazy stuff.  How you feeling? Xxxxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Vadergarth it's amazing how things change from hour to hour. My spotting has become heavier so I'm getting scared. Still have the AF cramps also. I just wish this blood would go away. Did you have your HCG levels checked? I really hope I'm not losing baby embie x


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

No blood checks as yet, but I suspect that might happen on Tuesday night.  Try not to worry, I had spotting at first, was convinced it was my period, and lots of women spot all the way trough as I'm sure you know.  Fingers crossed for us both.  I just can't stop eating either, constantly hungry! Xxx

Have you told anyone btw?  I just told my best friend at the mo that's it x


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

I've told my parents and my hubbies parents as we are very close to them. Have also told 2 friends. If these bloods are ok on Monday I literally feel like shouting it from the roof tops. Just scared but trying to remain positive. I'd say you can't wait for bloods. Have you been prescribed anything? I'm on baby aspirin and progesterone and doc told me to increase my progesterone today because of spotting. Bit more than spotting now but still not a lot.


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

We went to see our consultant who did my surgery last wed who recommended low dose aspirin, which I've been taking, but nothing other than that as yet.  I'm now on nhs books and have been sent a booking in appt for a weeks time, so maybe they will do them then of not with dr nardo on Tuesday.  

We are just very nervous of telling my parents particularly as they won't be able to keep it to themselves, but we are going to see what happens on the scan then decide what to do after that.  Xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Just looking back over your posts Vadergarth and you could be like me and only 4-5weeks. My GP thought I was six because my last bleed was aug 22nd but turns out not to be the case and my cycle was all over the place because of that. With your spotting do you mind telling me exactly what it looked like? Sorry for wanting tmi but just wondering  to compare with what I'm seeing. My DH is still so positive and I really want to be too....


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Now I see you had a BFN a week before me so you are prob right with your six weeks. Still can't believe the same thing happened to both if us and we are both six years married. Amazing really so I just hope we both last x


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

My last bleed started on our anniversary 18th august.  My spotting was like normal period colour blood, bright red, but not too much.  Does that mean I might not be 6 weeks then?  X


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Well it looks like we are 4 days apart as my last bleed was Aug 22nd. Then nothing throughout September at all. Had one tiny (1cm) of spotting about 1.5 weeks ago (reckon it was implantation) then brown spotting on Wed then pink spotting yesterday (extremely light) and red spotting today (a little heavier and more orange / red) Still nothing that would fill a panty liner or towel but worrying all the same. Regarding your dates the blood test will tell you everything. Because my bleed was Aug 22nd my GP said I was 6 weeks but the scan didn't show anything and at six weeks it would have. Then my bloods at 121 when you look at the tables show 4-5 weeks. So it really depends on your bloods. Even though it's 6.5 weeks since my bleed my cycle must have been a bit all over the place and I must have ovulated late (according to my fertility doc). I was lucky that my fertility clinic is still looking after me after I called them to say I was pregnant. Horrible what your ones did that was like well if your not paying us for treatment you can take a hike! I know you read everywhere that people foot but I'd be more comfortable if it stopped!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Also when was your spotting?


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to say I had brownish spotting last week for a few days too.  Reckon I had spotting around day 33 or so, but I can't really remember exactly as I wasnt paying too much attention as I was convinced I was coming on.  I suppose I'll just have to see what happens on tuesday.  Yep, really poor tha care washed their hands of us.  They didn't even ask if wed like to pay to see a consultant or anything, so went back to our preferred dr nardo anyway.  (My official guardian angel!)😊 x


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Spotting has more or less stopped again so fingers crossed for the bloods in the morning x have a great weekend!


----------



## Vadergarth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi smiling angel, how are you doing? Hope all is well.  Well, we had our scan the other night and all looks normal and healthy!  So chuffed.  We saw and heard the heart beat on screen and even came away with a USB stick with video clips on, unbelievable.  Just thought I'd give you an update.  I'm 7 weeks today btw xxxx


----------

